# Side wing, deluxe model



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

After years of plowing a mile of narrow mountain road with a steep drop off and nowhere to put snow except over the edge, I finally figured out a way to manage the berm: a blade "wing." The contraption looks like the definition of stupid and was just an experiment to see how the ATV and blade would handle the lateral force before having something fabbed, such as a rolled steel wing.

But since Nov 9 we've had 6 feet of snow and the berm is still small, so I haven't tried to improve on success. I'm just wondering what I should be keeping an eye out for, in terms of ATV/blade assembly damage. After a 2' snowfall, during berm reduction the plywood "wing" struck ice and the 2x4 that was clamped to the blade snapped completely in half! Finding no other damage ... I simply upgraded to a 2x6. The idea is to shave down the berm in multiple passes, not in one great shove.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

I like the idea. If you worried about damaging the plow with the 2x6, you could put a small relief cut in, that would provide a breaking point if you did inevitably go off the path.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

When you get it set up in steel you will find the weak point is going to be the push tubes to the frame. The wing will multiply the torque (leverage) that is twisting the blade and may overwhelm the tubes. You could also use a cable to the opposite side of the blade from the frame or rack (if it is strong enough) to help compensate for this added twist. I find the atv system is almost at capacity with a big blade if the blade is angled, simply too much force twisting. Good luck and keep the pics and updates coming.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

I now have tracks, instead of having to push back as far as possible early in the season or "shelfing" I now just plow the drive and will straddle the windrow and shelf with the blade itself if necessary. Un-stoppable with the tracks and flotation is surprising.


----------



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

JoeCool;1166754 said:


> I now have tracks, instead of having to push back as far as possible early in the season or "shelfing" I now just plow the drive and will straddle the windrow and shelf with the blade itself if necessary. Un-stoppable with the tracks and flotation is surprising.


I have to ask, but if you get snow I'm sure you get ice. How are the tracks when you have an ice coating under the snow? Tracked tractors are worthless on ice. But everything is worthless on ice, until you put the chains on. Which you can't on tracks.

Be Safe
Gayle


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

gemarsh;1166844 said:


> I have to ask, but if you get snow I'm sure you get ice. How are the tracks when you have an ice coating under the snow? Tracked tractors are worthless on ice. But everything is worthless on ice, until you put the chains on. Which you can't on tracks.
> 
> Be Safe
> Gayle


 That should be right, I agree about chains on tires, can't compare to tracks though as I haven't yet plowed with any amount of slippery ice. We usually are plowing on packed snow (ice) and seldom do we get a wet snow that might be a problem that way. For us here I would say non issue. I had chains on the quad and also on a loader and was night and day difference (as is tracks on quad vs. tires). When you guys get freezing and thawing cycles I guess you have more opportunities for the icy layer? We get early or late season cycles like that but seldom do I plow in either case. I am just a private drive guy and will let it set up if it is early season and just leave it to melt if it is late. Maybe this year will be different, warmest Christmas season I can remember, loving it. Cheers.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

joe, if ya get ice and ya think it will stay get some ice screws for an atv, if your cheap you can get sheetmetal screws but theyre not as hard.

screw them in and take them out as needed.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Right IPLOWSNOW, this is season two for my tracks, no worries. With the 60" blade they seldom even slip when pushing and only then when pushing a huge lump in a windrow, then I just lift up and take the top part first. Ice screws are a great answer though if there is slipping with the tracks. Good call. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

haha i figured you wouldn't just putting it out there for others as well and merry christmas to you and yours


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

If I'm going to get that crazy with tracks and all, I'd be getting a mini truck with tracks and plow. Something with heat in it.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

MtnCowboy;1166602 said:


> After years of plowing a mile of narrow mountain road with a steep drop off and nowhere to put snow except over the edge, I finally figured out a way to manage the berm: a blade "wing." The contraption looks like the definition of stupid and was just an experiment to see how the ATV and blade would handle the lateral force before having something fabbed, such as a rolled steel wing.
> 
> But since Nov 9 we've had 6 feet of snow and the berm is still small, so I haven't tried to improve on success. I'm just wondering what I should be keeping an eye out for, in terms of ATV/blade assembly damage. After a 2' snowfall, during berm reduction the plywood "wing" struck ice and the 2x4 that was clamped to the blade snapped completely in half! Finding no other damage ... I simply upgraded to a 2x6. The idea is to shave down the berm in multiple passes, not in one great shove.


Nice. I'll say it again, give me the guys with the brains everytime.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

JoeCool;1166735 said:


> When you get it set up in steel you will find the weak point is going to be the push tubes to the frame. The wing will multiply the torque (leverage) that is twisting the blade and may overwhelm the tubes. You could also use a cable to the opposite side of the blade from the frame or rack (if it is strong enough) to help compensate for this added twist. I find the atv system is almost at capacity with a big blade if the blade is angled, simply too much force twisting. Good luck and keep the pics and updates coming.


This is where you bring your rear brace into play......In MtnCowboy's case the 2x4 from the outer clamp to a secure mounting location on the rear of his ATV, same side.
For prototype beta testing, of course!


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks all. I'll keep dinking with it until things ice up. The push tubes probably are the weakest link and I'd rather bend those than damage the ATV frame or tranny.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Update.

Without further modification the "side wing" has worked well in keeping the berm manageable - or it did until I bent a half shaft recently in a little plowing incident and had to sideline the ATV. Aside from the road being a world class luge run right now (rain and freeze-thaw) the road is in fantastic shape for having seen 96" of snow this season. There are similar roads in the area that are severely closed in with berms and the only difference is my use of the "wing." As indicated in the pic I'm using my small tractor/blower until the ATV is back online.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

that doesn't look like any fun cowboy, scary in a car actually i see what ya mean as far as pushing seperate piles though.

you have to make a wing that will mount on a front aftermarket push bar and the back you could have mounted to your rear rack and make it telescope when ya need it, keeping it at the plow blade height, 

keep your eye on craiglist for a plow blade and if you can't have someone fab it up for you,

i have a good picture in my head of how it would look and work.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

If you get a country or state style plow with the tapered end you would only need to go a little fast to throw that snow way over the edge and it won't pile up.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

iplowsnow: I've got several chains (including v bars) for the Jeep - plus it's a locker - so the wet ice isn't as scary as it is a PIA. I do intend to improve the "wing" next year. I'm just pleased that a simple 2x has worked so well.

jmbones: I need one that throws left ... or both left and right... and every model I've seen throws right only. If you look at the first photo you can see that my plow as a rubber powder flap, behind which is pieces of bar stock. I bend the bar stock to create a "cyclone type" shape that throws to the left and I do plow at speed, up to 25 mph. It works to an extent but I may need to have a shop fab up a blade to do it properly.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Arctic Cat makes a dual tapered blade, with a little bit of fabrication I'm sure it can be mounted to any machine. Example here: http://www.funoutfitters.com/Arctic-Cat-Part-1436-398-p/1436-398.htm


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

If you have an old blade that's totaled, couldn't you cut it up and attach it with angle iron? I've often thought about adding a removable 2 ft wing for that very purpose. If you wanted to get fancy, I don't think it would be that hard to incorporate a trip spring for the wing.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you need to see my father inlaws driveway, he used to use a truck and now he uses a quad and he feels alot safer,

its a awesome view but when i say ski slope i am not kidding, for thefirst couple years i tried like hell to make the hill, nothing was working then one year i tried horsepower and still nothing it became a quest to make it to the top, to take the only parking available and leave my wifes brothers to walk to the top.

i got my van and they walk every year now lmao it made my wifes day hahaha


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Who cares about the plow, need more pics of the White ShepardThumbs Up My brother and I both have one (they are brothers too)


----------

